# The saga of spies in Canada continues - China article



## Centurian1985 (20 Apr 2006)

China denies Ottawa's spy claims, calls them baseless
Last Updated Thu, 20 Apr 2006 15:44:41 EDT 
CBC News

China rejected allegations from Ottawa that Chinese spies are stealing Canada's industrial secrets, saying the accusations are "baseless" and could hurt relations between the two countries. 

"There does not exist any so-called economic espionage activities in Canada," Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Qin Gang told a news conference on Thursday in Beijing.  "The accusations are baseless and irresponsible. The Chinese side expresses grave concern," Qin said. 

China was responding to comments made by Foreign Minister Peter MacKay, who said in a previous interview that the government was concerned about Chinese industrial espionage in Canada. He said he would continue to raise the issue with Chinese officials at an appropriate time.  Qin said China hoped Canada would "do more things that are conducive to the healthy development of the Sino-Canadian strategic partnership and not the opposite." 

When by asked by a reporter in Montreal about the spy allegations, Prime Minister Stephen Harper said MacKay's comments were "made with foundation."  "We have some concerns with certain activities of the Chinese government in this country and we do intend to raise them at the appropriate time," Harper said. 

Harper said he did not believe the issue would affect trade ties with China. 


Hmm...tough call - do you believe the FM or Mr. Qin?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2006)

Do I believe that there are Chinese Hackers out there conducting 'research' on the Net?  Do I think that China may be the leading country in this activity?  Yes.   Does it remove any suspicions on other nations such as France, the US, Russia, Iran, etc.?  No.  Does the Canadian Public have any idea of what is going on when it comes to ELINT, SIGINT, EW, and all the other forms of Intelligence gathering done using High Tech?  99.999% of them don't have a clue, and actually could care less.


----------



## a_majoor (20 Apr 2006)

Given the swift action Canad took against Hamas; maybe we will see some action on this front too.

About time


----------

